# Tips for removing a sander off truck?



## Fiske Plowing (Jan 4, 2010)

Just baught a pro caster sander and ar looking for ideas on how remove it when its not needed fast and quick and be able to reinstall it fast when needed? Any ideas would be appreciated


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Frame and hoist


----------



## procut1 (Jan 21, 2004)

Chain the back to something and hit the gas.

Fastest way to remove.

To reinstall however....Thats a little more difficult


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

hi-lo on and off. chain binders to tie it down.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

I have a jib crane for sale if your intrested. http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200325505_200325505

like this only old and needs paint we never used it because it got a trailer to mount our septic pumper on.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

hoist, or just leave it on and live with it


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm planning on welding some skids on ours, so we can pull it on and off from the rear with forks. Works great for our hydroseeder. Now we just kinda push it onto the forks sideways to get it off. We leave it on all season for that reason. 

If you don't have a machine your best bet would be an aframe, or engine crane. Or 6 big guys.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

if your using a hi lo make sure you dont push the salter at all because it will ruin your brake


----------



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

Disconnect the tie downs, Back up real fast and slam on the brakes. Should slide right out. Repeat until disire result obtained.:laughing:


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

Had a stainless unit before we bought our polycaster. Tied unit to a tree and slid it out when it was about 2-3 feet out put a strong!!! saw horse under and kept pulling and put another saw horse after 3 more feet and a third when it was all the way out. Putting it back in took a couple guys but you were only lifting a part at a time to get it in. I don't recommend doing this very often but beginning of the season and end of the season it worked and didn't cost anything. Now that I look back it would have been easier to rent a skidsteer twice a year once in and once out.


----------

